# what are some of your quirks?



## septango (Sep 19, 2013)

we all have them so why not share them


heres some of mine

- I cant look anyone in the eye

-I have conversations with myself

-I often trip over words and spout nonsense

-I hate when people watch me enjoy myself 

-I once smashed a plate becuse I hate people chewing with their mouth open

thats all off the top of my head


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 19, 2013)

As open as I can get here, I'm known as a total introvert offline.

I'm a furry.

... that's about all I can think of.

Oh, and I play with myself a lot, but I'm just saying what you're all thinking about me. :V


----------



## lefurr (Sep 19, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> As open as I can get here, I'm known as a total *introvert* offline.
> 
> I'm a furry.
> 
> ...



Same.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2013)

Addicted to crystal meth and g-milfs


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> -I once smashed a plate becuse I hate people chewing with their mouth open


  I think this is more of a problem than a quirk, mate. .___.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> -I cant look anyone in the eye
> 
> -I have conversations with myself
> 
> ...



These, and I always have to look at my face every 10 or so minutes.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 19, 2013)

I detest happy things I want tragedy and drama damnit yet I like MLP.

I AM A REAL WOMAN I MAKE NO SENSE! 

Though seriously I have this weird attraction to sad and dark even grotesque things. I think they've got this beauty to them not in a "I'm 15 and know all about real pain" I just like the more Macabre side of entertainment.

Also I have a weird distrust of Masons...when I was little I would freak out when I saw the Masonic symbol.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

I have Zooey Deschanel levels of quirkiness in real life.


----------



## Daryx (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sometimes introverted IRL (but not always).
I can't stand someone looking over my shoulder when I'm on the computer.
People who hate something without any legitimate reason to, get on my nerves. This includes, 'The Console Wars', Racism, Mac vs. Windows, Homophobia, etc.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing. I am too awesome and amazing...

Maybe possibly slightly a little narcissistic.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Addicted to crystal meth and g-milfs



The level of ridiculous you are approaching is Ludicrous Speed.

Nothing to contribute to the thread, I just wanted to reply to the above.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 19, 2013)

I twist my hair when I'm nervous or thinking deeply about something..


----------



## BRN (Sep 19, 2013)

Occasionally sycophantic, needlessly vain. Internal contradictions, ho.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> The level of ridiculous you are approaching is Ludicrous Speed.
> 
> Nothing to contribute to the thread, I just wanted to reply to the above.


Aaaaaahhahahah! I freakin love Skiwsgaar.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 19, 2013)

* I talk to myself when I plan things. Helps me get them in order.
*I'm trilingual, so I'm constantly getting words mixed up. Nothing's more frustrating than saying a sentence that uses words from English, Spanish, and Chinese, that makes sense only to you.
* I'm horribly tomboyish. There's nothing girly about me at all. I guess this isn't much of a quirk, but it is to me as it's something that has bothered me for eons.
* I'm emetophobic. I can't stand the sight of people blowing chunks, or even hearing someone gag. It's bad enough I once broke my ankle in 6th grade running away from a girl who was sick in class.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm terrified of pills. This was proven when someone offered me some pills because I wasn't feeling well and I became terrified (tight throat, weak feeling in limbs, tears in eyes, ect). This also means that I have to suffer through pain.

I think of words faster than I speak them so I often become tongue-tied.

Sometimes I just don't feel like talking. At all. Other times I can't shut up. 

I hate people knowing ANYTHING about me that I didn't disclose to them personally. 

Admitting current pain/problems to people is almost impossible. (I enter a terrified state)

I also dislike people hearing/feeling my heart/pulse unless said people are me or my boyfriend. Anyone else causes great discomfort.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2013)

-My left eye twitches when I'm excited. 

-I have sudden periods of sarcastic and angry ranting. 

-I start to dance whenever I hear music. 

-I'm slightly masochistic by nature.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 19, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I twist my hair when I'm nervous or thinking deeply about something..


Dude, same. I actually sort of like doing it.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate hearing, touching, or hearing people chew on ice. It is like nails on chalboard.

Natural ice you find outside is okay, not like anyone will chew on that...


----------



## BRN (Sep 19, 2013)

Got reminded to post zoophilia, but y'all knew that one


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I hate hearing, touching, or hearing people chew on ice. It is like nails on chalboard.
> 
> Natural ice you find outside is okay,* not like anyone will chew on that*...



My twin. 

He also ate moss out of a drain and him and his friend once ate a pile of marshmallows they found in a gutter.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 19, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I think of words faster than I speak them so I often become tongue-tied.



I get like that when I write. I end up combining two words. When this started happening I was terrified there was something wrong with me.

I am able to quiver my eyeballs voluntarily, but I'm unable to describe to anyone how I do it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

SIX said:


> Got reminded to post zoophilia, but y'all knew that one



You're actually the reason I don't think zoophiles are necessarily bad people.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 19, 2013)

SIX said:


> Got reminded to post zoophilia, but y'all knew that one


Wait, really?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 19, 2013)

I cannot stand repetition. it makes me feel stupid.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

I:
-have OCD to a point I'll spend minutes to hours making sure everything in the room I'm in is aligned precisely
-like singing along to songs on the radio in my underwear with a brush to a point I start dancing wildly around the room (jumping on furniture, throwing papers in the air, ect.). ATM I'm listening to Steve Aoki's remix to Pursuit of Happiness
-wonder aimlessly through the forest in the backyard
-come up with how to survive near-death possibilities while I'm on transportation (cars, buses, airplanes)
- Sometimes, I instantly hate someone just by how they look, but I hold off my true judgement until they talk to me
- I HATE Zooey Desh-whatever her name is. I can't stand how overrated she is. Btw adorkable is by far the most god-awful word I've ever heard.
- I play games (video games, puzzle games, racing games) to a point I make sure I have a high-score on the leaderboards
- I often buy little treats for my friends and husband as a way to easily barter future favors I'll probably need. 
- I'm a full blown tomboy, but since appearance is such a high value for me that I dress to impress. But, if someone invites me to climb a tree or play football I immediately ditch the stiletos and go barefoot


----------



## BRN (Sep 19, 2013)

Discussion of mnenomics makes me cringe and hate you, especially because everyone spells them out r-eee-all-y sloo-wl-yy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Drawing futa isn't even a planned thing for me. I'll finish a girl and then I suddenly think "hmmm, she should have a weiner." :I

I don't gain weight.

When someone does something utterly stupid I still for 5 seconds with a dead expression before leaving...with that same expression. Not all the time, but usually.

I seem to play a large chunk or completely finish a new game even if I hate it entirely. I guess I don't realize how awful I find certain games until I see credits.

That's....pretty much it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't gain weight.


You lucky bastard. I stopped going to the gym for THREE MONTHS and I gained 30 FUCKING POUNDS. Now I got to go 5 times a week to burn that shit off.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You lucky bastard. I stopped going to the gym for THREE MONTHS and I gained 30 FUCKING POUNDS. Now I got to go 5 times a week to burn that shit off.



It's because you're married :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

My 'teenage' mood swings seem to have only kicked in this year. I am absolutely all over the place. Reeeeally happy right now though.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My 'teenage' mood swings seem to have only kicked in this year. I am absolutely all over the place. Reeeeally happy right now though.


Got Lithium?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Got Lithium?



Hell naw.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

- I clean when I'm uncomfortable as well as when I'm bored. 

- I am practically incapable of sleeping past 8 am.

- I like doing funny voices.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

Sometimes I want to do stuff but not _right now_


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You lucky bastard. I stopped going to the gym for THREE MONTHS and I gained 30 FUCKING POUNDS. Now I got to go 5 times a week to burn that shit off.



;w;

I'm sorry.


----------



## septango (Sep 19, 2013)

oh yeah, Im totally obsessed with making games, like 24 7 im doing something I want to put in a game

currently its a light science fantasy that explores the sad truths of ayn rand with mario party style gameplay


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 19, 2013)

I've had a Post-Grad reading level from age 4. I have excelled in all standardized tests that I have ever taken...

...But I can barely maintain a B- average. I am completely uninspired to do menial work sometimes, which means school has really always placed second in my priorities. I just hate daily schoolwork I suppose. Labour is a different story, because I like using my hands and working with things, especially computers; it's just the fact that I don't really like writing down answers that will come up later in tests.

tl;dr I'm a test taker, not a daily worker.


I also do mathematics and equations in my head rather than on paper.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 19, 2013)

Quirks huh? I've got plenty of those, lets see if I can remember any... oh wait there's one! I've literally got the memory of a senile demented pensioner, I guess I should worry about that since it actively disrupts everything I do. Also weight, I can't gain weight, seriously no matter what I do it just won't budge, this'd be great if I wasn't such an underweight fucking freak of nature already, I haven't even gained or lost a single kilogram since 15

- Everyone assumes that I'm shy, I'm not fucking shy... this one is weird because I hate loneliness and I hate lack of contact but I'm not much of a conversation fan either, like it's great when people talk to me and I enjoy it, but I've got nothing to add to the conversation. Somehow it's worse when I'm around people... you know, considering everything else, it's sort of like passing between extroversion and introversion at an unpredictable rate, Catch 22! It's just easier to avoid everything and isolate yourself completely 

Actually I'd say that a lot of my quirks are just unfortunate side effects or whatever fucking satanic plague is haunting me so they're not as easy to explain, like my personality and emotions usually shift dramatically depending on the situation. It's no joke, it's distressing, mostly because it's so unpredictable and totally confusing, you feel it burning and physically suffocating you and then it just snaps and morphs you into someone totally unrecognizable. I assume that the only reason I've not been institutionalized is because I haven't started killing people yet... sarcasm mark, I'm not ready for the psychofort 

- Someone must've sucked all the enthusiasm out of my life at some point, I can't really name a devoted hobby or interest. I just pass between multiple vague and unrelated spur-of-the-moment interests, they're just not the kind of thing I pursue really, the only reason I stick around in this fandom is the community

- Does asexuality count as a quirk? It's sort of controversial, and the community behind it isn't really helping at all. I don't mind sex, actually I'd be that it's great, but I don't really crave it or whatever 




septango said:


> - I cant look anyone in the eye


I've a similar quirk, kinda. I don't like it when people look at my face but it's not an eye contact thing, everyone laughs at me anyway so I don't grant them the pleasure of painfully judging my awful face too 


septango said:


> -I have conversations with myself


... my hatred speaks to me all the time, the fucking cunt never shuts up. That one guy who won't piss off and constantly mocks you and everything you do, and  knows everything about you, the worst kind of bastard, and you can't walk away from it since it's in your brain


----------



## Inpw (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> - I cant look anyone in the eye



Funny although I know many people have this quirk. I dislike talking to someone when we're not making eye contact. It just feels like the focus is somewhere else.


----------



## septango (Sep 19, 2013)

oh, thought of another one, I cant shake the feeling that im annoying and everybody hates me for it,

hehe that has actually driven away the few furs Ive talked to over skype


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> oh, thought of another one, I cant shake the feeling that im annoying and everybody hates me for it,



Then reevaluate how you interact with other people. 



septango said:


> hehe that has actually driven away the few furs Ive talked to over skype



Then okay--this probably just isn't a feeling then.


----------



## septango (Sep 19, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Then okay--this probably just isn't a feeling then.



I dunno if I was actually annoying, but I kept apologising for stupid stuff


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> hehe that has actually driven away the few furs Ive talked to over skype


People delete me all the time because I forget about them, of course I only remember when they go ahead and delete me </3 Where's the love in that


----------



## Percy (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You lucky bastard. I stopped going to the gym for THREE MONTHS and I gained 30 FUCKING POUNDS. Now I got to go 5 times a week to burn that shit off.


I (a not-so-skinny guy) lost about 15ish pounds last year, without going to the gym.

Now I am going to the gym and watching what I eat. I lost about 6-7 pounds in about 3 weeks from that, and I'm still going to be going at this for a while.

...sorry I just wanted to brag o~o


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 19, 2013)

septango said:


> I dunno if I was actually annoying, but I kept apologising for stupid stuff



Don't apologize. If you see that the way you talk and act make it uncomfortable or difficult for others to interact with you, don't apologize for it because then it just makes it all the more awkward. 

See the stupid things you're saying/doing and fix them, or at the very least refrain from acting so. This isn't a personality "quirk". This is simply being unaccountable for the way you dictate your own social interactions.



Percy said:


> I (a not-so-skinny guy) lost about 15ish pounds last year, without going to the gym.
> 
> Now I am going to the gym and watching what I eat. I lost about 6-7 pounds in about 3 weeks from that, and I'm still going to be going at this for a while.
> 
> ...sorry I just wanted to brag o~o




I used to be a nice, chubby 235-240. Then I went on the "poverty and depression diet" and I've been trying to keep my weight above 175 ever since. (I'm 6'2'', and now hanging at a viably healthy 185).


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm a furry and I like to fursuit. This is on top of my nerdy science profession.

I also like anchovies and caviar, stuff people generally don't like.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 19, 2013)

-trip over myself all the time, yet somehow I've never fallen on my face
-I sometimes never make sense when I talk (more when I type)
-Can't look people in the eye
-To stubborn, although it's had its upsides
-Off the internet I almost never talk to people


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 19, 2013)

Since someone mentioned weight, I don't really gain it without trying. I have to try really fucking hard for me to gain any weight, but then I'll lose it in about two weeks. Somehow, I still have some fat down there. It's gradually been receding ever since I had to start walking a mile just to get to my classes every day, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Then reevaluate how you interact with other people.
> 
> Then okay--this probably just isn't a feeling then.


Word Sept. Doing something to better yourself will get you farther than passively seeking pity.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 20, 2013)

Percy said:


> I (a not-so-skinny guy) lost about 15ish pounds last year, without going to the gym.
> 
> Now I am going to the gym and watching what I eat. I lost about 6-7 pounds in about 3 weeks from that, and I'm still going to be going at this for a while.
> 
> ...sorry I just wanted to brag o~o


My life is a fat nightmare Percy. Ever since I moved back to the United States my weight has been anywhere between 200 to 300 pounds. I have clothes that range anywhere  from mediums to 3XL. My weight ballooned to 300 in 2010, a year and half from my arrival to the United States. I have tried every diet and ever exercise routine you can imagine, and the only thing that has worked(and kept the fat off, if I just diet or just exercise, I don't lose weight) is a severe reduction in calorie(about. 700 a day) and heavy exercise. I got to 220 last year, but I'm at 280 now. If I stop either the exercise or the calorie reduction, It's game over, I gain the weight back fast. I have basically just accepted this now, and imam in course correction.This is my life now.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2013)

septango said:


> oh, thought of another one, I cant shake the feeling that im annoying and everybody hates me for it,
> 
> hehe that has actually driven away the few furs Ive talked to over skype



I feel your pain =(

I'm so afraid to make the first move and initiate conversation with people, that they end up thinking _I_ don't want to know _them_â€‹. It's sad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

I will usually politely refuse food being offered to me whether I'm starving or not.

I have several different motor tics, which drastically get more and more out-of-hand the more anxious I get. Succumbing to the tics, in turn, strengthens my anxiety. It all just turns into this horrible vicious cycle.

I also start compulsively fixing my hair when I get anxious.

And blinking rapidly.

And forcing exhales to a non-existent rhythm.

My nose starts stinging when I get too immersed in music because I'm a fucking dork.

I have an extremely hard time giving a shit about my physical health, and could probably just lay down and starve to death if I tried. I'm not even exaggerating. I am like Sloth incarnate.

I tend to rapidly change from narcissistic to unconfident within minutes.

I am afraid of going to a psychologist for any of my problems.

When I think to myself it's sort of this weird midpoint between mouthing words and just thinking. Occasionally a few consonants come out.

The core reason I'm so quiet in person is because I have trouble forming proper sentences like most people. I think more in clouds than actual predefined words, so it's very difficult for me to manifest what I'm thinking. This usually leads me to either fucking up in mid-sentence, getting cut-off by other people before I decide to open my mouth, or just not saying anything in the first place. I can't tell you how many conversations and opportunities I've missed out on simply because I couldn't speak fast enough.

I tend to go on about personal shit that nobody actually cares about.

I have a hard time keeping a straight face, which gets in the way of a lot of things.

Trying to go to sleep without taking a melatonin supplement is like going through a six-hour bout of psychosis. My brain pretty much loses any ability to process logic or think rationally, but somehow I'm aware of it. It's sort of like a lucid dream, only I'm perceiving real life (for lack of a better term) instead of my unconscious mind. Like, I see my pillow and everything. It's not sleep paralysis either because I am still capable of moving. It is what I would imagine legitimate insanity is like, only for me it's almost as if I have this door to "exit" from, but my brain acts as some sort of outside source and tries to convince itself not to open the door. It's fucking maddening, and I've never heard of anything like it before.

I eat when I'm bored.

I get so lost in fantasy that It's become self-destructive.

I have no idea how to vent my fantasies because seeing them manifested on paper or something usually completely destroys my perception of them. As if they're being corrupted by external software or something.




Eh, that sounds like enough. I'm gonna stop there for now. All this complaining is really fucking bumming me out.


----------



## Jags (Sep 20, 2013)

I talk with my hands more than anything else. Any sentence is accompanied by wild gestures and motions, like a budget puppet show. I even do it when talking to myself, or thinking deeply.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 20, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I feel your pain =(
> 
> I'm so afraid to make the first move and initiate conversation with people, that they end up thinking _I_ don't want to know _them_â€‹. It's sad.


I used to feel that way, then I just learned to try and start a conversation anyways. Of course that all goes away when enough people are within hearing distance.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2013)

I like to cook EVERYTHING with sugar.

Sugar and noodles, sugar and pasta, sugar on toast, you name it. People give me a funny look when I say this but I think it's bloody tasty.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

Whenever I'm about to listen to a song for the first time, I always skip to the middle of the song to hear the chorus for a few seconds so I can decide whether I'm bothered to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## septango (Sep 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Whenever I'm about to listen to a song for the first time, I always skip to the middle of the song to hear the chorus for a few seconds so I can decide whether I'm bothered to listen to the whole thing.



I have a freind who does this, it bugs the hell out of me


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 20, 2013)

1) I always seem to hurt myself accidentally, or without even realizing I have done so. I come home from work with cuts on my hands, fingers, and arms all the time. 

2) While at work, if I'm bored I start to pretend I'm in an anime or something. >////< (I'm such a dork)

Can't think of more atm, but I'm sure they will come to me later.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 20, 2013)

I always monologue scenarios I'd like to happen to myself out loud.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

I sometimes just look back on tense or uncomfortable moments in my past and cringe inside. I think 'Why did I say/do that? What could I have done to avoid it?' Of course, this is all completely unnecessary, as the past is behind us.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't prevent myself from fighting over stupid things on internet


----------



## Nashida (Sep 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I talk with my hands more than anything else. Any sentence is accompanied by wild gestures and motions, like a budget puppet show. I even do it when talking to myself, or thinking deeply.



Ha, I do that a lot! A running joke in my circle of friends is that if I ever broke an arm, it'd be like a speech impediment. My entire family does it too. I always thought it was just an Italian thing.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I always monologue scenarios I'd like to happen to myself out loud.



same, only I make scenarios in my mind
which always leads to all my daydreams


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 20, 2013)

When I walk through a pitch black room, I close my eyes for some reason like it's going to help me navigate somehow


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 20, 2013)

My voice gets in the way of my sarcasm so people are always getting pissed off at me from a simple joke.


----------



## BRN (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm up at 5am - haven't slept yet - for no discernable reason

anyone want to go for a walk with me?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 21, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm up at 5am - haven't slept yet - for no discernable reason
> 
> anyone want to go for a walk with me?



Me. I haven't slept for days.

My attitude is based on the weather. Sunny=happy, cloudy=mopey, thunderstorms= fuck that, I'm under the blankets
I have an irrational fear of thunderstorms
No matter what, *I'm* the one that cooks in my marriage. I can't shake this feeling if I let my husband cook with the stove/oven our house will go up in flames. If he does, I hover or end up taking over.
When I'm excited, I jump around and talk in a high-pitched, squeaky voice
I believe in ghosts and monsters (I make sure my arms and legs are always on the mattress for this reason)
I'll put something down and instantly forget where I put it. I swear, I'm one forgetful moment away from having Alzei-where's my cell phone? What was I saying?
I never leave my house with pajamas on


----------



## Wither (Sep 21, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm up at 5am - haven't slept yet - for no discernable reason
> 
> anyone want to go for a walk with me?



What exactly does this walk entail? :v

I'm quite the emotional guy when it comes to friends. I actually kinda wish I could be that way outside of my friends.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

Im incredibly shy around new people, but hyper and at times annoying once im used to them.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't cook my leftovers.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not all that bright and have a learning disability and a very average IQ. However, I'm able to handle my emotions very well. I have a very stable mentality and can accept life for what it is.


----------



## indeable (Sep 22, 2013)

I tend to turn anything I hear into a pun at random.

I hum and sing almost constantly if I don't have music to listen to.

I dance far to much to just about anything

I giggle out loud when I think something is funny usually morbid humor or seing some good old situational irony unfold befor me.

I hold a cheerfull smile just a taaaaad to long


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 23, 2013)

People watching me do things, people reading my literature out loud, playing my music in public, people checking my internet history, people in the next apartment watching me use the interwebs through the window, people displaying anything I do in a public setting. All of this I hate. I don't do anything bad, I just wasn't allowed to have a private life as a child/teen, so I'm a bit paranoid right now.

Oh, and dog penises IRL. They weird me out.


----------



## BRN (Sep 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't cook my leftovers.



You mean, like... you don't heat them up before chowing down, or you throw stuff away?

If it's the latter, i'm rescinding our friendship benefits


----------



## MEEHOO (Sep 23, 2013)

I cant maintain eye contact
I make strange loud noises when im home alone to break the silence
when i look in the mirror i cant resist making weird faces at myself
i think im literally addicted to caffeine 
when my cats meow at me i meow back

Thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2013)

I communicate with squirrels.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

I over-exaggerate _everything_ sarcastically, I swear it's chronic. Too many people fail to see through it apparently :L Hey, I've tried serious talk and it's no fucking fun


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I over-exaggerate _everything_ sarcastically


How am I to know you're not doing it right now? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

indeable said:


> I tend to turn anything I hear into a pun at random.



Yeah we actually have a regular poster here for that.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a strong inability to take any 'serious' topic on FAF seriously. 

Wait oops. 

But OT:

I get extremely nervous when speaking in public. 1 on 1 conversations with an unknown person is very hard for me; my mind literally runs at 110 percent when I find myself in these stressful and unusual situations, which inevitability causes head-scratching, feet-shuffling and involuntary head and hand movements to occur.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yeah we actually have a regular poster here for that.



If you say her name 3 times I hear she appears.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

I crack my knuckles. A lot. It's a habit I just can't stop, I love the sound it makes.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> How am I to know you're not doing it right now? :V


I'm hoping that the sarcasm is more obvious than the over-exaggeration :c I would use that colon-vee thing if it wasn't already sexually abused every five minutes, that thing must have an anus like a subway by now


----------



## Aleu (Sep 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> You mean, like... you don't heat them up before chowing down, or you throw stuff away?
> 
> If it's the latter, i'm rescinding our friendship benefits



Oh I always eat leftovers. I just don't cook them before eating...unless it's pizza.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 23, 2013)

I believe that in the future, Americans will lose many of the rights guaranteed in the Constitution. 

I howl during orgasms.

I always leave the belt-hole in the back unlooped, whether I am wearing a tail or not.

I still sleep with a bunch of stuffed animals, in this case, wolves.


----------



## Sar (Sep 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I howl during orgasms.


WTF?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> WTF?



You have been stumped by DarrylWolf, who doesn't make sense 98% of the time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I howl during orgasms.



Yours or your partner's?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 23, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> WTF?



I know I thought it was only women who did that when they were faking it.



Gibby said:


> Yours or your partner's?


You think Darryl would have a partner?? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You think Darryl would have a partner?? HAHAHAHA



My nigga <33

Also, I tend to apologize too much irl. It's like a nervous tick.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

You know you need a journey of self-discovery when you're trying to think of quirks about yourself and come up with nothing.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2013)

I tend to be a goof and not take things seriously and try to brighten up the mood.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I tend to be a goof and not take things seriously and try to brighten up the mood.


Hey lets goof around together



DarrylWolf said:


> I howl during orgasms.


Are you sure that's howling?


----------



## BRN (Sep 23, 2013)

Is it so weird? 

I did this thing with a "Quil" once... or twice.
He liked it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my god. 

I just realized that spyro avatar was SIX.


----------



## Sar (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the smell of fireworks.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I crack my knuckles. A lot. It's a habit I just can't stop, I love the sound it makes.




This, as well as my wrists, back, neck, and knees. 

I also love the sound of glass breaking; I'll go as far as breaking things just for the enjoyment it gives me. I have a thing for destruction.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I howl during orgasms.



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I CAN'T
I CAN'T EVEN
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a few:- I can't look people in the eye- I love My Little Pony- I practically live in my basement- I masturbate too much- I have the weirdest throwing motion


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I like the smell of fireworks.


Oh god yes, and that thick smell of burning wood on Guy Fawkes night, and how it mixes with the fog and chokes everyone to death. We should combine Guy Fawkes night with Halloween because that'd be the perfect scary setting


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Often, I will pass by a completely unusual place, be it a hotel, the inside of a hair salon, whatever, and think 'holy shit, I've been here in a dream!'

I also feel a sense of familiarity about this place, for that reason, even though I've never actually been there before in my life.

This happens far too often. It even happened today.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Often, I will pass by a completely unusual place, be it a hotel, the inside of a hair salon, whatever, and think 'holy shit, I've been here in a dream!'
> 
> I also feel a sense of familiarity about this place, for that reason, even though I've never actually been there before in my life.
> 
> This happens far too often. It even happened today.


I get that, but the other way. I'll see a building in a lucid dream and think "wait, that looks a little diffe- oh fuck I'm dreaming" and bam, awake. It's kinda of creepy when your dreams are way too realistic and you inevitably can't tell the different between them and reality, at some point you'll pass a building and think "hey! I saw this place in a dream, I killed a talking Christmas tree in the kitchen... haha I hope that was a dream!"


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Often, I will pass by a completely unusual place, be it a hotel, the inside of a hair salon, whatever, and think 'holy shit, I've been here in a dream!'
> 
> I also feel a sense of familiarity about this place, for that reason, even though I've never actually been there before in my life.
> 
> This happens far too often. It even happened today.



I think thats something called DÃ©jÃ  vu.


for OP's question, I often fail to remember peopleâ€™s names. When I manage to do so sometimes, I often forget it again or even worse, remember the name but fail to recognize his or her face if I donâ€™t meet that person for few months. I think this might be related to the fact that I find it hard to look people in the eye.

Also, whenever I receive help, I tend to apologize instead of thanking them unconsciouslyâ€¦. And when I greet someone, I bow reflexively, and then feel awkward as I know this is not how people greet each other here.

Also, I find it very hard to speak loudly, especially in front of someone unfamiliar or a crowd, but I have no problem speaking loudly whenever the topic is something related to botany or horticulture(with the exception of seminar sessions; my voice tend to get even quieter during seminars). Weird.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

I have been known to sing in my sleep before.

And I'm sure that I've screamed the C-word a couple of times in my sleep too.


----------



## BRN (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I have been known to sing in my sleep before.
> 
> And I'm sure that I've screamed the C-word a couple of times in my sleep too.



This reminds me; I've been told I sleeptalk.

In a tent in Kelowna, while being the drunken victim of a drinking game, I was sleeping. A fellow fur flopped onto me to try and wake me up.

They did not succeed, and my only words were "don't touch dave".


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Apparently I sleeptalk to my mom when she tries to wake me up, apparently I tell her that I'm awake and getting ready... that's what she tells me anyway. I'll wake up hours later and she'll be all like "what happened?? You said you were awake and ready", this does not seem legit


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 23, 2013)

septango said:


> I cant look anyone in the eye


I'm the complete opposite. I look people in the eye too much. They say it creeps them out, but I don't know where to look sometimes! D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Planet Swag said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I look people in the eye too much. They say it creeps them out, but I don't know where to look sometimes! D:



I never look at people in the eye because it feels uncomfortable and weird and makes me go all mute.

I examine the shit out of people though. What they're wearing, how they walk, their body, hair, stuff like that.


----------



## Azure (Sep 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Addicted to crystal meth and g-milfs


when you measure breast size by length of inches from the belly button

quirks?

i dont want to share the same drinking container as you. seriously, get your own fucking water
i will clean your kitchen, no matter how clean it already is
i pace endlessly, usually while taking to myself. this can happen anywhere, the mall, the bus stop, the restaurant bathroom
i will try to talk louder than you if i think you are full of shit
i am very particular about my lettuce and where it is applied. VERY PARTICULAR
dont touch me unexpectedly, ill touch you violently
i rip the label off of every condiment container, beer bottle, and packaging in general
i shell the whole bag of pistachios and THEN i eat them all at once very quickly
all money in my pocket is sorted by denomination and faced exactly the same
i am barefoot at least 80% of the time

just a few


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh god where to start, so much of you remind me of myself. Sometimes not looking people in the eye. My arms don't move or sway when I walk, when I hold a cup I tend to use my pinky as a second thumb supporting the bottom, constantly have nothing better to do than pace back and forth, as a kid I liked the smell of leather when walking into a shoe store, fresh asphalt, gasoline and bug spray. I talk to myself and make weird noises occaisionally cracking vulgar jokes when I'm alone. I am at times incredibly annoying IRL, at least to my parents. Over apologize for even the simplest of things, due to the fact I know I can unintentionally get on some people's nerves. Introvert, overanalyzing things, procrastinor, I can remember people's faces but alot of times not their names, takes me a long time to remember. I think of ideas or things to say, but can only spit some out and forget the rest. Looking back at my past mistakes and then feeling like kicking myself. I have a high pain threshold and I'm masochistic, I get carried away with skin picking, when I feel a bump or whatever I sometimes imagine the sound of a circular saw reving up, and when hot water goes over open sores causing SLIGHT pain I imagine myself roaring like destoroyah from the godzilla films. Constantly imagine military and sci-fi vehicles, mostly aircraft and anti-air craft weapons blowing shit up when I'm riding with my parents, 'specially when someone cuts us off or is otherwise an ass of a driver. The only thing that arouses me sexually is prosthetic limbs, at least most types, and I actually wish to lose an arm. I never get aroused by people or anything else so would that count as asexuality?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

I talk to myself ALL THE TIME.

It's more thinking aloud, though. I just prefer to say my train of thought because I feel comforted by the sound of my voice.

However, I refrain from this when people are around.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 23, 2013)

Some other quirks I thought of are

I never have both ears covered when using a headphone
Anything that should be one way but isn't bothers me (like at my old high school all the electrical sockets where upside down)
I must complete the story section of any video game before I do anything else, and I can never look at the ending to anything with a story to it.



Gibby said:


> I never look at people in the eye because it feels uncomfortable and weird and makes me go all mute.
> 
> I examine the shit out of people though. What they're wearing, how they walk, their body, hair, stuff like that.


and this /\


----------



## Saga (Sep 23, 2013)

If you wake me up I will rise up very sudden and it will seem like I was expecting to fight you. 
Because of this, I have a broom handle next to my bed that is the "wake up saga" stick.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't drink out of bottle that I was drinking out of the previous day due to the fact I hate knowing I'm drinking my own backwash >.<
If I have nothing to do, I build a pillow fort in my living room or grab the biggest comforter in the house as well as all the pillows and make a "nest" in the middle of the floor so I can watch TV comfortably
I take home leftovers from restaurants, even though I know I'll never touch them again so they end up spoiling in my fridge
I make sure I'm dressed appropriately for any occasion. It usually depends on what I'm doing, the weather, if there will be alot of people where I'm going, what we'll be doing afterwards, if pets are involved, as well as if we plan to eat anywhere during any of the days activities
When I sleep, I take up the whole California King bed by doing a spread eagle.
I dry heave instead of laugh if someone tickles me while I'm upside-down
Back in New Mexico/ Texas, if a tornado warning went into effect, I would gather snacks, water, flashlights, blankets, pillows, pets, as well as radios and backup chargers and hold myself up in the bathroom until the warning was dismissed. I friggin' hate tornadoes with a passion


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> when you measure breast size by length of inches from the belly button
> 
> quirks?
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 24, 2013)

- I'll often get words mixed around while I'm talking to somebody and have to pause before I get it right
- I get names mixed around as well, which can become rather awkward
- I freak out if a person pokes my sides
- I can't maintain eye contact with somebody 
- I zone out at the worst of times


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

I go out of my way to adopt entirely unhealthy habits when people tell me to be more healthy. I have no fucking clue why I do this.

Being in a high school health class is suffering.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm walking around at night in the city, I shit-talk everything and everyone that I notice in my head. This, somehow, puts my mind at rest, dispelling my wild fears of being mauled by the dog that's loose, being robbed by the bum on the corner with the acid breath or being attacked by the pack of degenerates that are coming right towards me.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes I'll clean compulsively as a distraction, usually if I'm really bored or incredibly pissed off

I go through perfumes and colognes like there's no tomorrow and waste them as air fresheners, I can't stand dull odors 

Actually I can't stand silence, I'm convinced that it induces panic and anxiety attacks or something, so my bedroom is filled with clocks and I've always got the TV switched on or listening to music

I seriously can't math. Like, I know _how_ to do it, I just can't figure it out in my head like everyone else apparently can >.> Shit even the simple stuff, my brain just shuts down. That's not a quirk, that's just premature dementia


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

- I have a tendency to arrange my art supplies (paints / colored pencils / markers / etc) in rainbow order, lightest to darkest, then browns, then neutrals, then metallics.

- I get up, walk into another room, come back, and sit back down for no reason, sometimes. I don't actually do anything on these trips, and nothing in particular triggers them. My fiance makes fun of me for it.

- I can't stand being naked. I hate the feeling of it. Even when I'm taking a bath / shower, although I deal with it. Not for any particular moral reason or anything, I just think it feels gross.
Same goes for no underwear.

- I feel naked (not in the sense I used above) if I go somewhere without jewelry on.

- I hate any kind of stickiness getting on my body. Especially my hands. It drives me insane. I also wash my hands a shit load because I hate them being dirty.

- Coming in contact with someone or something else's vomit / shit / pee / etc horrifies me. If someone throws up in a car, I better be able to get out, because I will start throwing up everywhere and screaming at the same time.
And there's no way in fuck I am cleaning ANY baby's diaper. Ever. In a million years.

- I don't feel properly "fulfilled" in a camping trip unless I've slept in a tent, swam, and gotten sunburned.

- I don't feel any attraction to porn / smut. In fact, it turns me off and grosses me out.

- Some of my tastes are hella eclectic. Why yes, I am wearing a spider-patterned shirt, a rainbow tye-dye peasant skirt, Doc Martens, a space-pattern jacket, with gemstone earrings and a Sailor Moon necklace. Why do you ask?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2013)

If I like someone (as a friend or as a romantic thing) I tend to open my eyes wider and bat my eyelashes when I talk to them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - I have a tendency to arrange my art supplies (paints / colored pencils / markers / etc) in rainbow order, lightest to darkest, then browns, then neutrals, then metallics.



Doesn't pretty much every traditional artist do this?


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 24, 2013)

My hearing is not so good so when I don't want to talk to people I just pretend I didn't hear them. Half of the time I don't anyway.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Doesn't pretty much every traditional artist do this?


I knew a lot of people growing up who didn't.

And using their supplies always pissed me off, because I could never find anything.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 24, 2013)

Batsy said:


> If I like someone (as a friend or as a romantic thing) I tend to open my eyes wider and bat my eyelashes when I talk to them.



Apparently if I am attracted to someone I start breathing heavily and don't notice I'm doing it. Not in a sexual way, just as though I'm about to have a panic attack.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 24, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> My hearing is not so good so when I don't want to talk to people I just pretend I didn't hear them. Half of the time I don't anyway.



This is how I can get away with pretending I'm asleep and spy on conversations. 
I also have a bad habit of pretending some people aren't their until they start talking to me, most of they time I know their there, I just don't want to start the conversation.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 25, 2013)

I CANNOT stand the sound of polystyrene boxes/sheets/whatever being rubbed together or touched. It makes me feel physically sick.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

the scratching on a black board. It makes me want to scream.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 25, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I CANNOT stand the sound of polystyrene boxes/sheets/whatever being rubbed together or touched. It makes me feel physically sick.



I don't like this either, plus plastics are nasty and derived from the vile petroleum, nasty stuff. I prefer nuetral materials such as wood, glass, or steel.



What really genuinly disturbs me is the sound of ice, the feel of ice, or anything related to ice that is not naturally occuring outside. It realllllllyyyy disturbs me.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 25, 2013)

Always hated that one plastic that bumpy, and usually covers holographic things. Can't remember what it's called but whenever someone even touches it I just have to freeze in place or walk away. Same thing with just about any other high pitched or loud noise I can't control, just makes my go insane.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

One time my masochistic desires accidentally came out when I was with a friend. He was lighting a cigarette and without even thinking I held out my hand and told him to burn me with it. After a long stare and "What the fuck ?" I retracted my arm and nervously stepped back without saying anything. He never brought it up again but he gives me strange looks now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Always hated that one plastic that bumpy, and usually covers holographic things. Can't remember what it's called but whenever someone even touches it I just have to freeze in place or walk away. Same thing with just about any other high pitched or loud noise I can't control, just makes my go insane.



_zzzzzzzzzzziiip
ZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPI_


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2013)

Everyone treated those ridged, plastic surfaces as makeshift musical instruments, in class.
All you needed was something to scratch it with.
I did it, too.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

I once became the most powerful being in the universe... in exchange for complete loss of all bowel control.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

Whenever I cross a road, I MUST get onto the pavement before a car passes directly behind me from the road I just crossed. And if there's no pavement, I make my own definition of where the road ends, and make sure that I cross that. This is particularly a problem when it comes to pedestrian crossings - I always run across them.

Call it an OCD sort of thing, I don't know. But the strange thing is, I don't actually know what consequences I'm afraid will occur if I break this rule, but it's like I don't want to find out.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 26, 2013)

I snap my fingers if I'm walking through a dark place alone. I've done it since I was very small. I don't even think about it.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

I tend to split how I view a person. Each of these splits can be separate from one another or combined as a whole. For example I split how they act in real life, how they act on the computer, behaviors I like, and behaviors I dislike. This ups my tolerance for people incredibly and allows me to be rarely upset by said people. My brain does this automatically when I'm interacting. I've only noticed it recently because someone pointed out how I'm ok with him/her even though he/she does something I hate. It made me realize that I just cut that chunk out of that person when hanging out. However, when said person does something I hate, I become angry because I only see that person for that one activity. However after said activity, my view on said person returns to normal. I literally think of someone as a different person. It's really useful when dealing with more annoying people though. XD 

Did I explain it well enough? ^^;


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> _zzzzzzzzzzziiip
> ZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPIZIPI_


that sound...

When ever I go across the street I feel an overwhelming urge to step on the white lines only, Same thing with cracks on the sidewalk, can't step on them either.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

The sound of scraping pottery makes my whole body physically contort in pain.

That, and I dance when I'm eating delicious food. I've done it since I was an infant.


----------



## MetaCola (Sep 29, 2013)

If an insect sounds enough like a wasp, I'll freak out a little and try to go inside if that fixes the problem. I do not like them.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 29, 2013)

People filing their nails. I can't stand it, it makes me feel ill. Even if they're not in the same room as me, but came out and said "hey, Imma file my nails k?" just knowing they're doing it makes me cringe.

And people chewing with their mouths open. Nothing like hearing a sound like a hippo taking a mudbath with a loofah to turn you off from your meal. They're awful about it over in China. I have to take my meal breaks when the local staff aren't in there.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems like this has turned less into self-quirks and more things about others which annoys you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a weird facial tic where I bulge my eyes and raise my eyebrows in quick succession. I started doing it when I was 12 and it has waxed and waned over the years. Right now it is really bothering me.
I have less severe tics of moving my lips about and stimulating the back of my throat with tiny sounds. I do not have Tourette's but it's probably a really mild mini Tourette's. 

I am emetophobic, I take anxiety meds and have had spells of agoraphobia and panic attacks as a result.

I get freaked out when people are made to do things they don't want, especially when parents make kids finish their food. I have a fear of losing control in general.

I get obsessed with things very easily. Then they never leave my mind.

I very obviously and strongly fit the criteria for dyspraxia, even though I am not diagnosed officially. I fall out with my best friend all the time for dropping plates of food all over his bed for example.

When I wear sunglasses my hearing also dulls a bit.

I repeat stuff a lot, if someone on the telly says something that amuses me, I'll mimic it in the same voice.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2013)

Bonobosoph said:


> I have a weird facial tic where I bulge my eyes and raise my eyebrows in quick succession. I started doing it when I was 12 and it has waxed and waned over the years. Right now it is really bothering me.
> I have less severe tics of moving my lips about and stimulating the back of my throat with tiny sounds. I do not have Tourette's but it's probably a really mild mini Tourette's.



I used to do exactly these things too! I think at one point I was tested for Tourette's when I was small.

For me, a 'tic' like these would only go away when it was replaced by another one which was different, but just as bad. Now I find I get them rarely, and they go pretty quickly.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

I've always been over-inspired to a point of mental breakdown.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2013)

I DON'T SHARE FOOD!!

I am *completely* fine to use my money to buy someone their OWN food - this will be THEIR food that THEY eat unless they are lovely enough to offer some to other people. But what is in my packet, or on my plate, is *MINE*. Of course, if they ask if they can have some of the food that I have designated as mine, I will give them some. But this will make me die inside a little.

I am fine to share other things, but food is another story.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

^This so much.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> ^This so much.



Finally, someone in the world doesn't think I'm a complete bitch for being like this!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Finally, someone in the world doesn't think I'm a complete bitch for being like this!


I'm the same way. It's hurtful to share food, anything else I happily give up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2013)

Sharing food, if it's partially eaten, is just another way for germs to spread around.


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 29, 2013)

I have all of the OPs quirks, besides the first and last.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

I chew the shit out of my fingernails and the skin around them. Usually stop when I start bleeding though.


----------



## Zashra (Sep 30, 2013)

I Have a very hard time looking people in the eye(not copying the OP.) it drives people insane and I've been "scolded" for it.

I severely dislike being in large groups of people. The more people there are the less comfortable I feel.

Linked to the previous, I only like having one to four good friends at any given time and I cannot hang out with all of them at once. my birthday and specific party type occasions are the only exception to this.

I spend almost all of my time alone (as you can probably tell) and quite frankly, I like it that way. only problem is, I end up getting, I don't know what to call the emotion because its not loneliness it's more like a need for thoughts other than my own.

If I continued listing then I'd fill a page which I have no intent of doing. so this is what I'm going to post.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 30, 2013)

I talk to myself constantly when planning something. It helps me remember what order I want to get things done in. "Okay, first we're going to blah, then we'll go do blah blah, and finally hit blah before coming home."

On that same note, if I tell someone to remind me to do something, I'll remember it (like stopping at the gas station on the way back from a day out). If I don't tell somebody (yes, even myself) I'll forget.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a compulsion to steal food that isn't mine. If someone at work bought donuts or pizza or something and I'm not included I make it my job to steal* something*.

I stole 3 donuts yesterday just because they were there to be taken.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

I talk to myself. A lot.
My self preservation instinct isn't functioning perfectly, meaning anything non-fatal is ignored.
I can't look people in the eyes.
I am judgemental, even if it made me a hyppocrite.
Lately I feel my speech is becoming tackier and slurrier.
I am cynical, often pessimistic too. Doesn't mean I'm depressed.
I also enjoy being alone more than in a large group.
I piss off people without knowing what I did wrong.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

I know I already said some of my quirks, but I'd like to share some more. 

I start to panic when I'm surrounded by complete silence. If I don't hear anything, I start to hallucinate and stuff. I have to hear some kind of sound at all times. 

I have conversations with animals. I know they can't understand me, but I find comfort in talking with them. In fact, I can talk a lot better when speaking to an animal.  I once talked to a stray dog about my plans for the future for almost an hour. I was amazed that he hung around for that long.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I know I already said some of my quirks, but I'd like to share some more.
> 
> I start to panic when I'm surrounded by complete silence. If I don't hear anything, I start to hallucinate and stuff. I have to hear some kind of sound at all times.
> 
> I have conversations with animals. I know they can't understand me, but I find comfort in talking with them. In fact, I can talk a lot better when speaking to an animal.  I once talked to a stray dog about my plans for the future for almost an hour. I was amazed that he hung around for that long.



Have you ever drop acid?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Have you ever drop acid?



Oh my goodness, no. But could you imagine...


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

I always have to have music going. I can't stand silence. I have multiple personalities that can change many times within a day (long story. If anyones wants me to elaborate I will.) I hate loneliness but I prefer to be alone. Social anxiety with a small dose of dependence. Haha. It's great. I have a lot more, but these are the main ones, and some others have not posted already.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> I have multiple personalities that can change many times within a day (long story. If anyones wants me to elaborate I will.)



I would love for you to elaborate.


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

At first they thought I might suffer from MPD or a type of Bi-Polar disorder. I've eventually named them all, but that is for another time. The first one is simply who I am "normally", I'm quiet but accepting, I will talk to almost anyone and be the protector or guardian type. I adore my few close friends and will defend them with my own life. Then there is another who is my shield when I am hurt or threatened. He is sick, depraved, aggressive, cunning, dangerous. It takes a lot to get him going, but then he is like a tractor, damn near impossible to stop. Then, there is my manic side. Happy, fun to be around, loud, funny, the life of the party. There is one more, but I can't get him yet. IT is when my depression spirals out of control. I sort of put him with the dangerous one, but it seems they are 2 different personalities. Hm. I dunno. Now I sound stupid and crazy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> At first they thought I might suffer from MPD or a type of Bi-Polar disorder. I've eventually named them all, but that is for another time. The first one is simply who I am "normally", I'm quiet but accepting, I will talk to almost anyone and be the protector or guardian type. I adore my few close friends and will defend them with my own life. Then there is another who is my shield when I am hurt or threatened. He is sick, depraved, aggressive, cunning, dangerous. It takes a lot to get him going, but then he is like a tractor, damn near impossible to stop. Then, there is my manic side. Happy, fun to be around, loud, funny, the life of the party. There is one more, but I can't get him yet. IT is when my depression spirals out of control. I sort of put him with the dangerous one, but it seems they are 2 different personalities. Hm. I dunno. Now I sound stupid and crazy.



Now are these just different personalities you shift though or are they actual individual consciousnesses your brain perceives?

Because if the former is true then it could indeed just be bipolar disorder or something similar. Giving them their own names doesn't necessarily tell me if they're separate persons or not.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Oh my goodness, no. But could you imagine...



Probably something really funny to watch


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Now are these just different personalities you shift though or are they actual individual consciousnesses your brain perceives?
> 
> Because if the former is true then it could indeed just be bipolar disorder or something similar. Giving them their own names doesn't necessarily tell me if they're separate persons or not.



The later seems to be true. I end up having different mannerisms, speech patterns, patterns of thought, ideals, etc.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Probably something really funny to watch



Probably funny for you. Terrifying for me.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

I burp like a crazy thing. I need to burp it's soothing, I don't like getting trapped wind.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

Bonobosoph said:


> I burp like a crazy thing. I need to burp it's soothing, I don't like getting trapped wind.



I hate when people repeatedly force burps. It sounds like they're about to fucking vomit or something, which ends up making me nauseous.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I hate when people repeatedly force burps. It sounds like they're about to fucking vomit or something, which ends up making me nauseous.


Oddly enough I burp because I'm afraid of vomiting. So it's an anti-anxiety mechanism, because if I can burp and it's only air that come out, then I am in good health and will not be sick.


----------



## septango (Sep 30, 2013)

whenever I have de-ja-vu I also think of a toy wooden truck for some reason, Im not even shur if its real


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My self preservation instinct isn't functioning perfectly, meaning anything non-fatal is ignored.


Makes you sound like a hardened badass


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I have conversations with animals. I know they can't understand me, but I find comfort in talking with them. In fact, I can talk a lot better when speaking to an animal.  I once talked to a stray dog about my plans for the future for almost an hour. I was amazed that he hung around for that long.



I've done this to my own dogs, and if you know their body language you can understand what their thinking.

I have a bad habit over overestimating things, especially school work, but the upside is I get it done early.


----------



## Saga (Oct 1, 2013)

I get really nervous and sketchy around cops, im supposed to act cool and nonchalant but I always end up looking suspicious as fuck.


----------

